# Should I trade???



## skystud1 (Aug 12, 2007)

I have a stock Stainless Colt Officers ACP and have an offer to trade for a Springfield SS Champion with many upgrades. New sear, bobtail, trigger job, 3 magazines, throated barrell, titanium firing pin, bull barrel, tuned extractor, flared and lowered ejection port. Would it be a wise trade? Both guns mint.. Thanks!


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Who done all the work on the Springfield?? If it was done by somebody like Wilson,Baer,or Brown I might go for it. Any local yokel and no way would I trade.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

You have to ask: Why would anyone want to do that kind of trade?
So my first thought is: What's wrong with the Springfield?

Maybe take the Springfield to a competent gunsmith, and have it thoroughly checked out for accuracy and function.
And if the owner of the Springfield objects to that precautionary step, exit stage left with your Colt as quickly as you can.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Warning bells go off at the sound. Then how well do you know this person? Why does he want or need to trade?


----------



## tom1911sigfreak (Dec 10, 2011)

I once had a stainless colt officers model about 25 years ago, My ex-wife bugged me to sell it for some stupid reason. I don't miss her but man I wish I still had that gun!


----------



## Tomcatt (Dec 10, 2011)

No...don't trade.
Tomcatt


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

ok
i'm so old i wish i never traded anything
guess how much money i have lost on trades


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

hideit said:


> ok
> i'm so old i wish i never traded anything
> guess how much money i have lost on trades


Ding ding ding ding RIGHT answer
Never trade down. The colt is a keeper all the rest are clones(yes I own a colt but a kimber too)


----------

